# California Glyphosate Labels Challenged.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a good read for chronological order of legal events involving glyphosate in the past few years. From DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2018/01/04/attorneys-general-ask-court


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I pray for the day of the big earthquake when CA just sinks to the bottom of the ocean... Thst place is a s worthless as tits on a tomcat.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I kinda like Northern California.....beautiful country and some very good people. I would hate to see that go.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

stack em up said:


> I pray for the day of the big earthquake when CA just sinks to the bottom of the ocean... Thst place is a s worthless as tits on a tomcat.


They're already burning relentlessly so I'd say your wish is slowly being granted.

That being said, California is the biggest ag stage in the country. California's ag economy is larger than those of entire countries.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Well I kinda like Northern California.....beautiful country and some very good people. I would hate to see that go.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Yep, same deal with the Central Valley. Never realized how important of an agricultural area the Central Valley is before visiting there. Except for the big cities I have enjoyed my trips to California. The big cities are nothing but a hellhole though.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Seems a no-brainer to me.....big difference between "probably cause cancer" and "known to cause cancer" but I'm just a simple Midwesterner...any bets an enviro group is behind this?


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I would say plane old hate for Monsanto is more in the heartland than out here. This is Snowflake country and the home of Sierra Club they have never seen a pesticide that they didn't want banded.

Just the people that get to much salt air. Carve 30 mile from the ocean off and the people left would be pretty normal. But my place would be in the wrong place,but come visit on a normal summer day and you would thing it was hundreds of miles away. So better yet just chop greater San Francisco and Los Angles off.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SF and LA would be a good start.....


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ray 54 said:


> I would say plane old hate for Monsanto is more in the heartland than out here.


As an ag industry scientist however, I have very little respect for Monsanto's science. It's very shady and lacks transparency.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Hayjosh said:


> As an ag industry scientist however, I have very little respect for Monsanto's science. It's very shady and lacks transparency.


Not doubting, but that's a pretty bold claim.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hayjosh said:


> As an ag industry scientist however, I have very little respect for Monsanto's science. It's very shady and lacks transparency.


I am low tech in a high tech world,and as far as I know no options to grow any GMO crops so never looked at Monsanto's offerings. But consolation of already large companies is a major concern of mine. Farmers are far better served with many competitors rather than a hand full or less.

Really bothered by the fact that most crop variety development is now patented by privet companies rather than public universities as in the past. But getting a bit far from the original topic,but worth are vigilance to keep up with the world.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

OhioHay said:


> Not doubting, but that's a pretty bold claim.


 I have my reasons, and some very close connections. But again, it's just my opinion.


----------

